# Ceramic brake pads - what to look for



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Can you find BOSCH BC1522 or AKEBONO ACT1522 ?
Those should fit the front of 2011 US market 1.8 Cruze. 
The 2010 Cobalt took different pads. We didn't have Cruze in 2010.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

kilnakorr said:


> Hi
> I've been thinking of changing brake pads to ceramic types.
> However, I can only find theseon ebay from asian vendors, or in the US where shipping is $100.
> Does anyone know there in the EU I might find some? If not will those found on ebay be of decent quality?
> ...


Hey @kilnakorr,
We carry several ceramic brake pad options for you, by different brands:
2010 Chevy Cruze Disc Brake Pads﻿ at CARiD
Just check out the selection and pick the set based on your needs.

Hope that's what you've been looking for.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Can you find BOSCH BC1522 or AKEBONO ACT1522 ?
> Those should fit the front of 2011 US market 1.8 Cruze.
> The 2010 Cobalt took different pads. We didn't have Cruze in 2010.


Haven't located any of those around.




carid said:


> Hey @*kilnakorr*,
> We carry several ceramic brake pad options for you, by different brands:
> 2010 Chevy Cruze Disc Brake Pads﻿ at CARiD
> Just check out the selection and pick the set based on your needs.
> ...


I've already visited your sites and found some decent ones at a good price. But as mentioned; VAT, shipping, Custom taxes is at least $100 - which is a lot more than I'm willing to pay.


----------

